# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  fable de SSII

## Buzzcocks

Acte 1 : L'embauche

Scne 1 - Audience chez Cretinum (ex FGI Informatique) 

Grouillot (grouillot)
Madame Pipolina (DRH)


Madame Pipolina

Vos comptences techniques sont indniables
Veuillez excuser ma dfiance  votre gard
Jai, en souvenir, quelques mauvais rencards
Mais FGI souhaite des gens commercialisables

Nous allons sonder vos capacits intellectuelles
Il va me falloir vous soumettre  la question
Point de torture toutefois, juste des interrogations
Contez-moi, un peu, vos dernires sorties culturelles

Grouillot

Sous ce style dcal, bien dsuet et pompeux
Je peux apparaitre en dandy uniquement verbeux
Courant diners mondains, muses et vernissages
Nenni Milady, je ne suis point fait de cet alliage
Mon dernier coup de cur, fut du rock danois
Javoue tre punk, de quoi vous laisser pantois

Madame Pipolina

Damnation, je me pensais en agrable compagnie
FGI nest point le repaire daffreux polissons
Nous cherchons un mouton, quelle dception
Enrler un vilain punk, ce serait immense folie

Goruillot

Morbleu, Foutresac, je ne suis pas fin stratge
Jaurais du mentionner maitriser le solfge
Avancer masqu, voil pour tromper lennemi
Je ne my connais pas assez en fourberies

Mais jassume mon ct indisciplin, iconoclaste
Une vie simple finalement, trs loin du faste
Les hommes se battent pour le dernier ipode
Je reste punk, loign de toutes les modes

Madame Pipolina

Voil qui clt cette entretien, Grouillot
Je suis garant de ne jamais recruter : 
Intellectuels, penseurs et dbauchs
Nous sommes une SSII, point un tripot

Toutefois, vous m'attirez fort sympathie
A la question sur vos capacits crbrales
Rpondez : trs peu dveloppes ou minimales
Une socit cherche avant tout des brebis
Gardez ce prcieux conseil en mmoire
Il vous vitera dsagrables dboires


{Grouillot quitte la pice la mine dfaite, dans son costume bon march achet pour l'occasion, encore 500 euros de foutu en l'air}


Scne 2 - Entretien chez Daubay IT

Grouillot (grouillot)
Madame Pipotine (DRH)
Philippe Pipoteaux (Commercial)

Madame Pipotine

Informatiquement, vous tes trs pointu
Mais nous recherchons des personnalits
Que pouvez vous me dire de vos activits
L'ultime test pour que je sois convaincue

Grouillot

je possde l'intgrale des Chuck Norris
J'ai pris plaisir  lire le dernier Musso
Je sculpte, en salle, biceps et pectoraux 
Ainsi je frappe comme une mule au tennis

Madame Pipotine 

Je vais de ce pas, voir Monsieur Pipoteaux
Team Leader de notre quipe commerciale
Afin de faire une belle offre salariale
Pouvez vous attendre dans mon bureau ? 

{Madame Pipotine quitte la pice pour rejoindre Philippe Pipoteaux} 

Madame Pipotine

Je crois avoir trouv l'abruti rv
Pour ton besoin  la socit Caporale
Fort techniquement, mais peu crbral
Un excutant, un robot, un demeur 

Philippe Pipoteaux

Si il n'est point gourmand en ppettes
Que je m'en mette plein les fouilles
Merci d'avoir dgot cette nouille
Pas trace d'activit syndicale suspecte ?  

Madame Pipotine

Quelle horreur, j'espre bien que non
Testons cet idiot rapidement en mission
Signons illico, ce perdreau de l'anne
Recrutement termin,  nous le bl


Acte 2 : La mission

Scne 1 - La prsentation interne

Grouillot (grouillot)
Philippe Pipoteaux (commercial de Daubay IT)


Philippe Pipoteaux

La socit caporale a besoin de vous
Un endroit charmant o faire son trou
Ils cherchent un Data Process Bullshiter
Au sein de leur division Retail Analyser

Il s'agit d'appliquer le Lean Agility
Sur du nearshare dlocalis en Tunisie
Le tout sous la direction d'un PMO
Bref, j'ai pens  vous, Grouillot

Grouillot

Heu... du near bullshiter en agilit ? 
Je dois bien avouer ne rien capter

Philippe Pipoteaux

Allons, allons, nulles inquitudes  avoir
Depuis quand l'informatique ncessite savoir ?  
Le libell du poste est minemment compliqu
Juste pour avoir une facturation augmente

Grouillot

Mais concrtement a consiste en quoi ? 
Un peu l'impression d'entendre du Finnois

Philippe Pipoteaux

Je suis commercial, pas ingnieur
A vous de satisfaire leur manager
Faites semblant,  minima illusion
Le but est de ramener du pognon 
Vous avez un entretien demain 
Gagnez ce contrat haut la main 

{Grouillot rentre chez lui, l'air dubitatif}

----------

